
Software Defined Radios with GNU Radio Companion - wg0
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TZmHgIPBLDo&list=PLVQhg1UYyzxUcv-bZnxOOA6pkoAB021d9
======
wg0
Complete course in how to use software to create a radio completely in
software.

